# FIV positive Cat



## mary2

Hi, I am a newbie. I have multi cats. I have a newly diagnosed kitty (rescued) that has FIV. Any suggestions on supplements, brand of food, etc. that would keep immune system up? Thanks Mary


----------



## Jeanie

Mary, there are different views on FIV.

I think these links will help. I took in a stray with FIV, and kept him isolated from the other cats. Although, this article says it's not extremely contagious, my son's cat infected the neighbor's two cats. It's up to you, of course. Different experts have different opinions. We found a wonderful home for the stray. We had spent a fortune getting him cared for before we were told he was positive. He lived a good life with young people who treated him like a child for several years, and then went down hill quickly.  He had a very good life during those years. The couple walked him on a leash. He was such a sweetheart! 



> Understanding Feline Immunodeficiency Virus
> Feline immunoddeficiency virus, or FIV, is called feline AIDs because it behaves in the same way inside your cat's body that HIV, the virus that causes AIDS, behaves inside the human body. FIV is not contagious to humans or other species. Though it's contagious from cat to cat, it's difficult to spread; transmission usually requires a deep bite wound, though it can also be spread through blood transfusions and by minor bite wounds if the infected cat's gums are bleeding. It cannot be passed by litter boxes, water or food bowls, or by casual contact; it's very rare for this disease to be spread from mother to kitten.
> 
> Feline immunodeficiency virus compromises your cat's immune system. This means that he can no longer fight off illnesses and infections, and he'll be vulnerable to a range of secondary infections that may be rare in healthy cats. FIV cats may suffer serious illness, and even death, as a result of illnesses and infections that would be considered quite minor, if they weren't immuno-compromised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screening for FIV
> A positive screening test for FIV does not mean your cat definitely has FIV. A Western Blot test or IFA test can conclusively determine whether your cat has been infected with FIV. It's very important to retest if your cat tests positive for FIV, as the initial positive result could be false.
> 
> You should know that it's difficult to get an accurate result when testing kittens younger than six months of age; a positive result in such kittens may be invalid. Kittens younger than six months of age should be tested each month with a SNAP test until they exceed six months of age. If the SNAP test comes back positive at this point, a Western Blot test should be conducted.
> 
> Caring for the FIV Positive Cat
> The good news is that cats with FIV may never display symptoms; they may live normal, happy, healthy life spans. Caring for a cat with FIV is much the same as caring for any other cat; you must simply be extra vigilant for signs of illness. FIV cats must be kept indoors at all times, and away from contact with non-infected cats, though they may be allowed contact with other FIV positive cats.
> 
> FIV cats should be kept as free as possible from stress. They should enjoy a high quality, high protein diet. Secondary infections should be watched for and any health problems, no matter how minor they might seem, should be treated immediately as they arise.
> 
> Above all, your FIV cat needs love, attention, and support. If you feel incapable of caring for your FIV cat, there are sanctuaries around the U.S. dedicated to loving and caring for cats with feline immunodeficiency virus.


http://www.vetinfo.com/fiv-positive-cats.html

Here's an exerpt from another source:



> Feline immunodeficiency virus, also commonly referred to as FIV, feline AIDS or cat AIDS, is a contagious disease which can be passed from one cat to another.
> 
> What is feline immunodeficiency virus and how is it spread?
> 
> Feline immunodeficiency virus is similar in many ways to the feline leukemia (FeLV) virus. Both viruses are retroviruses and both viruses are contagious to other cats. However, the FIV and FeLV viruses are two completely different viruses.
> http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-7468 ... V-Cat-AIDS


----------



## mary2

thanks so much for the links and the advice. I do have him isolated. That was why I went ahead and had him tested for leukemia. I always do on a new addition before introducing him to the others , but I was praying while the test was being processed that it would not be leukemia. I was shocked about the diagnosis of FIV. I never thought about that. He was negative for leukemia. I will have to get a leash for him to take yard walks. All my other cats have access through a cat door into a large totally enclosed fenced in a portion of my yard. I have the other cats already on a low dose of lysine. I had a terrible first episode of URI and coccidia last fall that really went through my cats. They all survived but it really took a toll on my bank account. lol. I have to expect that since I cannot turn my back on a homeless kitty. I just found this link. I am a member of the feline herpes group, but with this new disease or whatever it is classified I wanted to find a group that could help me along with it. Thanks again. Mary


----------



## Jeanie

Mary, it sounds as if you're a great kitty mother! You're doing everything possible for your cats. I wish you the very best.  FIV is not a death knell, and, as I said, different people have different opinions.


----------



## melysion

Hi, and welcome to the cat forum!

I have a FIV cat. He was born with it (got it from his FIV mum, a relatively rare occurance apparently but it does happen).

Theres a lot of confusing information regarding FIV. For a start, theres no need to keep your FIV cat isolated from the others. The risk of transmission (unless the cats mate or have a really nasty fight, the sort that draws blood rather than just a tussle) is virtually 0. There is even evidence that keeping your cats as strictly indoor cats is unnecessary. 

As regards to nutrition, Toby is on a half raw and half wet food diet. I am from the UK and decent cat food is little harder to come across unfortunately but there are a few good quality grain free ones out there. 

For all intends and purposes Toby is a completely normal cat. I don't treat him any differently to any other cat other than this: if Toby sneezes once he is ok, sneezes twice he is at the vet. Chances are, you will be going to the vet more often 'just to check out kitty'. FIV cats are vulnerable to infection so one has to be cautious. All in all Tobys health is good. He had a nasty skin infection once and last year lost an eye (due probably to a chronic infection) but is a happy contented kitty. I consider myself very fortunate. Cats that are born with FIV are often dead by age 5. However, don't let that frighten you, most other cats with the condition live near normal lifespans.

But i do urge you not to isolate your FIV cat from the others. FIV is a very fragile virus and difficult to transmit - a scientific fact not an opinion (sorry Jeanie). As long as you carry out a slow and careful introduction so to not risk any nasty fighting, it will be fine. But of course i understand if you want to be more cautious and keep him on his own. He is a very lucky kitty regardless! Toby does go out, but only in his garden strictly supervised (i have to admit, i am not convinced FIV cats should be allowed outdoors unattended). Your leash idea sounds good 

Almost forgot. Evening primrose oil has been shown to be beneficial to FIV cats if you want to invest in some extra supplementation. I get little capsules for Tobe which i squirt on his fur for him to lick off.


----------



## my5kitties

My Smokey is FIV/FeLV+. There is no evidence of any kind of deep bite wounds on him, so he must have gotten his FIV from his mother. As for the FeLV, I'm pretty sure that came from him mom, as well. Because of the FeLV, Smokey is currently being fostered for me so that he won't infect my other three kitties. Once I have my other three vaccinated for FeLV, I hope I can bring Smokey back here with my other cats. He was very interested in them and the times that all four were out together, Smokey would just sit back and watch the others. Smokey was more into laying on the linoleum in the kitchen and bathrooms than playing. Silly boy. :lol:


----------



## LenaB

Hi, I'm also a newbie, found this topic while doing searches about FIV.... Had two strays show up at our
door in December. We had just lost one 19 year old but still had 7 indoor kitties. The one kitty was very
gentle and we had him tested and re-tested for feline leukemia and FIV --- quarantined in between. Everything
came back fine.

The older one (6) was semi-feral and wouldn't let anyone touch him. I did have him neutered and rabies
shot about December, but the low-income place where I went wouldn't test him and told me he probably
already has feline leukemia.

Fast forward a few months later and I found a friendly place down the street (lower stress). The test
this am came back positive for FIV. I'm taking him back tomorrow so they can draw more blood and send
it off to a lab....

It's possible he was vaccinated for it and that's why it's showing up, or it's possible he got it from one of the many
fights he was in when he first showed up at our door. He had some serious abscesses I took care of myself, couldn't afford to take him in every time.

We would have made him indoors right away except for the difficulties in catching him (even Animal Control couldn't catch him in their cage), etc. etc., that's why a few months later we are having him tested.

He has been around our indoor kitties, but no fighting, so I'm not worried about them (they are all strays too but have
lived with us forever), it's just that I will need to figure out what to do for the future. We're keeping him (Sandy) no matter what, it's just a matter of if he'll be living on our porch in his homeless shelter, or half inside or what.

It's pretty warm here other than a few days in the winter (southern Arizona), plus he's got a nice shelter he likes. However, he's turned into a sweet and domesticated kitty now, no more fighting with outdoor cats, wants to be loved, so it's a little heart-breaking.

He's a very healthy 14 pounds and loves to eat. I will pray that it was a false positive or just because he was vaccinated at some point. There's no way of telling about the latter, unfortunately.

Thank you for this forum -- not sure who is responsible --- have to work my way around --- but needed to chat and send this out to the empathetic cat crowd. I felt like Mary, original poster, and devastated, when I heard the news. 
Appreciate all the advice I've already read on this thread.

Best,

Lena,
Tucson, AZ


----------



## lyle

Good on ya. I also found out that my stray was FIV. Vet recommended put-down. Couldn't do it. He's fixed, vaccinated, 5 years old, in great health. Doesn't fight anymore. Chances of spreading are slim. As far as the FIV goes. If you didn't know, you wouldn't know. Good on ya!


----------



## my5kitties

Last year, when I took Smokey in to be neutered, I had the vet test him for FIV/FeLV. When the vet called me with the results, she asked me if I wanted to put him down. I told her no. Why would I want to end the life of one of the sweetest cats I've ever met??


----------



## Ducman69

tomcathealer said:


> I find it tragic that a diagnosis of FIV, combined with the sheer glut of misinformation about what caring for an FIV+ cat involves, sometimes deters people from adopting.


There are way more cats than homes though, and if you have ten cats taken in, and only four homes, it makes more sense IMO to adopt out the healthy ones. 

I had read that the average life expectancy of an FIV cat is around five years.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

A friend of mine got a false possitive when her cat was tested. They sent it into the lab and found out it was a reading because of the vaccinations for FIV. 

My sister has a cat that came from out of doors. We tested him and got a negative on FIV/FeLv. Fast forward. Took the cat to the vet and found signs of FeLv and I told him he had already tested him and it came back negative. We took another snap test and it came up soft possitive so a sample was sent to a lab in Alabama that can determine if its a reaction to the vacs or the real thing. It was the real thing. 

We were torn of what to do. We decided he had been with all her cats for over 4 years. We couldnt put him down. He never gets into big fights with her cats and never deep bite wounds. We are going to give him the best life possible till his day comes.

Its a crap shoot. Some carry the virus and it never sheds and others they die young. No sense to it. It is very diffacult to pass on FIV. It has to be deep bite wounds acording to my vet. I would vote you keep your cat since he is such a laid back sweetie. Nothing would probably happen. But if he is outside he will have to fight to protect his territory. Not a good thing.

My vet has us use Maitake DMG liquid vitamins to boost immune systems.

LenaB ~ the Hermitage Cat Shelter has an issolated FIV area for cats. Dont put this cat back out. They coyotes will get it for sure. Even if your in the middle of Tucson. Ive seen coyotes trotting down alleys, in the washes and in Ried Park even!


----------



## katlover13

Ducman69 said:


> I had read that the average life expectancy of an FIV cat is around five years.


Don't tell that to my RayRay. He's about 15 years old and has been positive for most of his life.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Go Ray Ray! That is something more people need to hear. They can have long lives! Im glad you shared that Sue!


----------

